# new Schh1!!!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Our club trial was this weekend and I was entered in my very first Schh1 with my girl, Kessy. I got my first GSD 7 years ago in hopes of doing schutzhund. Although my first dog wasn't suitable for sport I became obsessed and it took a long time to find the "right" dog! But now I finally have an amazing dog and have been patiently waiting till we were ready to trial!

In the trial, her tracking was very nice BUT she searched a little on the first leg, cut both corners (one worse than the other) and was crooked on an article. She ended up with an 85.

In obedience we were first on the long down. I had my husband standing outside the field with a tracking flag and told him to wave it if she got up. Her long down has been solid for at least 9 months now but I didn't want to take any chances! Unfortunately she ended up standing up at least three times!!! And then when I turned around she'd drop down so fast I could barely tell she was up. But unfortunately the judge saw her up. The rest of her routine was very nice - I cut off a corner on both heeling excercises so that hurt us







She got an 88 which could have been at least a 94 without those mistakes!!!

In protection she was a little out of control! Picking her up out of the blind wasn't pretty, she didn't sit next to me like she always does - she went forward and platzed - twice! So we lost points for that but everything else was very good up until the way out to the courage test. We'd only practiced this a couple of times and she was confused - she thought I was going to send her to the blind so would go in front of me when get confused when I didn't send her. So that was messy, but we finally made it to the end of the field. The rest of the routine was very nice and we ended up with 87 points for a total of 260! The protection critique was very good - excellent barking, strong full grips, very fast, clean outs, etc - just that she should be more obedient. Oh well, we know what we need to work on LOL

Two weeks ago she also got an SG show rating and her AD!

So she's now SG Kessy vom Waldwinkel Schh1, AD, HIC, TT (plus BH and OB1 if you want to count that LOL)

She's such a wonderful dog in every way and is very talented. I hope to go a long way with her in the future!

Unfortunately I didn't get any pics - I brought my camera...but left the memory card at home







But here are two of her from earlier this year:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She's a pretty girl!!

Big congrats on your new title!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very very nice!!! Congrats to you and your dog! IT is a lot of hard work and countless hours but it pays off at the end!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful!!! Big Congratulations!! I bet it feels GREAT!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very Nice Scores.. BIG CONGRATULATIONS.. you should be very proud!!!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Big Congrats!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

What a huge accomplishment!! Congratulations on your new SchH1 and her show rating and AD


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Giiiiirl!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Kessy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats and she is lovely!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Congratulations! The SchH1 is the hardest title to put on a dog! Good for you!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go! Congratulations to you and Kessy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































Lee


----------

